# Chassis Rust



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi folks

Looking for advice on how to tackle some of the surface corrosion here, I've been monitoring it but think it's time to apply something like bilt hamber or other rust converter.

Not sure whether I should just apply it directly to the rust or do some prep as I don't feel too confident working under the vehicle for longer than necessary.

Some pics to illustrate:

Photo taken from under the front bumper of vehicle looking towards rear:









Centre beam under the front bumper:









Close up of the oil sump:









Taken from under right front headlamp. The black bit on the centre beam is oil, in case anyone thought it was a hole due to corrosion:









Camera on ground pointing upwards to what I think is the front cross beam. Radiator is pretty much directly above this beam:









Another generic shot of the centre beam running from front (top of photo) to the mid section of the vehicle:









Just looking for advice on what can be done to take the rust off. I've previously used bilt hamber to sort out rust and was amazed, I also used rust remedy and 'kurust' which were also pretty good. Thanks


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep definatley, if you're planning to keep it for a bit longer, then pressure wash it off, let it dry and then bilt hamber rust convertor and when dry spray their corrosion wax on the cross members. Definatley the sump also.

Is it a Nissan Micra?


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Close mate, it's an Almera! 

I have a Waxoyl protection wax tin with a sprayer pipe, would that do the job of protecting after the rust converter has done its thing or is the BH product worth the investment?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

What waxoyl is it? Is it the black underseal one or the normal wax one?


----------



## Brad93 (Aug 9, 2012)

For an Nissan Almera I would personally let it rust! Haha. I would use a wire brush on a grinder and then bilt hamber hydrate80 then cover with waxoyl.


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

It's the clear waxoyl that I've got, not the black underseal. 

I have looked for the BH hydrate80 but can't find it (if I had a shed purely for car stuff this wouldn't happen). I do have Jenolite paste and Kurust as well as a tub of Halfords rust remedy (green slime) to hand though. Are any of these worth using or should I just get some new bilt hamber?


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Try Fertan, much better than the last 3, for converting/treating rust, phosphoric/chelating acids for removing rust (when the rust can be soaked for hours) items that can be removed and but in a bath. 

All after as much mechanical removal of the brown cancer as possible.
Dont we just loath rust ! :-(


----------

